# Composers Out of the Studio



## David Kudell (Jul 7, 2022)

In case you don't follow me on YouTube, I have a video series called Composers Out of the Studio that some of you might enjoy. The concept is basically Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee, but with Composers and not in cars. 

It's been a blast just learning from each of the composers and I find it always inspires me to keep creating music.

I just posted the latest episode with Brandon Campbell today. I'll also include the previous episodes with Anne-Kathrin Dern and Hal Rosenfeld.


----------



## vancomposer (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice concept and enjoyed watching these, hope you make some more.


----------



## timprebble (Jul 7, 2022)

Thought this was related to the "Composers doing normal shit" Twitter account for a minute 


https://twitter.com/normalcomposers


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 8, 2022)

Can composers compose out of the studio ?  or they just talk about it ?


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 8, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> In case you don't follow me on YouTube, I have a video series called Composers Out of the Studio that some of you might enjoy. The concept is basically Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee, but with Composers and not in cars.


Thanks for these links. I am 1/2-way thru the first chat with AK Dern. 
Now I am really curious to hear her/your horror tracks on the film you discussed. Is there a link to hear the soundtrack/cues?
Cheers, Bill


----------



## Henu (Jul 8, 2022)

timprebble said:


> Thought this was related to the "Composers doing normal shit" Twitter account for a minute
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/normalcomposers


I've been now cracking up for this for the last half an hour, thank you! :D


----------

